
80x40 Animated - brettlangdon
https://gist.github.com/brettlangdon/4e9f58dabfbfcb263dc2
======
brettlangdon
80x40 is a project by
[https://github.com/mattbierner](https://github.com/mattbierner) to have a
collaborative ASCII art canvas board in git, where all pull requests are auto-
merged.

I decided to write a script to generate a gif from the git history.

[https://github.com/art-dot-git/80x40](https://github.com/art-dot-git/80x40)

[https://github.com/art-dot-
git/80x40/blob/master/about.md](https://github.com/art-dot-
git/80x40/blob/master/about.md)

